# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

## phongvebaoha

Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
Đêm đầu tiên:
Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng  (B/L/D)
Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
(Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
Tour bao gồm:
- Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
- Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
- Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
- Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
- Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
- Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
Tour không bao gồm:
- Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
- Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
Quý khách lưu ý:
- Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
- Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
- Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

       Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

     BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

     Add  : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

     Tel    : (+84) 043.6740.818         Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

     Handphone       : 0983.466.883

     Email   : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

     Website           : www.baohatravel.com

     Online chat       sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
Đêm đầu tiên:
Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
(Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
Tour bao gồm:
- Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
- Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
- Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
- Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
- Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
- Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
Tour không bao gồm:
- Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
- Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
Quý khách lưu ý:
- Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
- Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
- Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

Handphone : 0983.466.883

Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

Website : www.baohatravel.com

Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## hoacomay

Úp cho ngày mới nào

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------


## phongvebaoha

SaPa Bắc Hà lãng mạn trong sương 4 ngày 3 đêm

    Thông tin thêm về Khám phá Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm Trong tiết trời se lạnh của những buổi sớm mai, trong ánh nắng vàng dịu và không khí ấm cúng bên bếp lửa hồng với những sản vật miền núi vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sapa thị trấn mờ sương và phiên chợ vùng cao hân hoan chào đón quý thưởng ngoạn trong chuyến đi ấn tượng và dạt dào cảm xúc.
    Đêm đầu tiên:
    Đón khách tại khách sạn 20:00 ra ga HN đón chuyến tàu đêm đi Lào Cai. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.
    Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa
    Xe đón khách tại ga Lao Cai tới Sa Pa. Quý khách tới Sa Pa vào buổi sáng sớm, sau đó ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 9:00 hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách đi thăm bản Cat Cat – Sin Chải. (bản của người H’mong đen). Tại đây quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng thác nước và có cơ hội tham quan công trình máy phát điện sức nước được xây dựng từ thời Pháp thuộc.
    Quay trở lại Sa Pa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn Sa Pa. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
    Ngày 2: Lao Chải – Tà Van (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên dẫn quý khách tới thăm bản làng của người H’mong và Dzay tên là Lao Chải và Tà Van. Quý khách ăn trưa trên đường hoặc tại gia đình người dân tộc.
    Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan Sapa, ăn tối và ngủ đêm tại Sapa
    Ngày 3: SaPa –Hàm Rồng (B/L/D)
    Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách khởi động bằng một cuộc leo lên đỉnh Hàm Rồng gồm có: Vườn Lan 1-2, vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, Vườn hoa Trung Tâm, Hòn Đá Gãy, Cổng Trời, Đầu Rồng, Hòn Cá Sấu, Khu Thiên Thách Lâm, Hòn Phật Bà, Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình ..., Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình. Quay trở về nhà hàng ăn trưa. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do ..
    16:30 xe đưa quý khách trở lại ga Lào Cai. Quý khách đón chuyến tàu đêm trở về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 4:30 sáng hôm sau quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp quý khách lần sau.
    Giá tour: 4.550.000đ/khách
    (Tour chất lượng cao/ Xuất ăn: 100.000đ/bữa – Ghép đoàn : 10-14 khách)
    Tour bao gồm:
    - Tất cả các bữa ăn bao gồm trong chương trình
    - Vé tàu khứ hồi Hà nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nôi : Khoang 4 người nằm mềm điều hòa, nội thất gỗ.
    - Hướng dẫn viên nói tiếng Anh (nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm).
    - Vé thắng cảnh suốt tuyến( không bao gồm vé thăm quan Hm Rồng)
    - Chi phí khách sạn hoặc home stay (Theo yêu cầu)
    - Đón tiễn khách tại ga Hà Nội
    Tour không bao gồm:
    - Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
    - Các dịch vụ theo nhu cầu cá nhân như: Báo hiểm dân sự, tiền điện thoại, tiền típ cho hướng dẫn viên, lái xe và các chi phí dịch vụ khách phát sinh ngoài chương trình do nhu cầu của quý khách.
    Quý khách lưu ý:
    - Thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và yêu cầu chuẩn bị bữa ăn chay, kiêng nếu quý khách là nười ăn chay, ăn kiêng.
    - Quý khách tự bảo quản tư trang, hành lý và nghe theo khuyến cáo của hướng dẫn viên và nhân viên phục vụ
    - Quý khách nên mang theo: Mũ, nón, ô, áo mưa, không nên đi giày cao gót, kem chống nắng, kính mát, thuốc chống dị ứng…vv.
    Chi tiết vui lòng xin liên hệ:

    Pham Thi Hoa–Tour Operator Manager

    BAOHA TOURIST & SERVICE COMPANY,LTD.

    Add : 589 Nguyen Van Linh, Sai Dong, Long Bien, Ha Noi.

    Tel : (+84) 043.6740.818 Fax: (+84) 043.6740.817

    Handphone : 0983.466.883

    Email : info@baohatravel.com; phongvebaoha@gmail.com

    Website : www.baohatravel.com

    Online chat sale_baohatravel; muathutrang83

----------

